# How much will a post oak beam shrink?



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I am going to be building a small cabin soon and the plans call for a 6x6 timber rim on piers for the floor joists to rest on. Figured I would just cut them(2 14' and 2 20') out of some post oaks that are in the way of a new driveway instead of buying PT pine. Sounds like putting them on green will work best to ensure workability and straightness, but shrinkage will be an issue. Thoughts, opinions, am I crazy to think this is a good idea?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

A little over 1/4" in width from 30% to 10% moisture content. Calculator








.


----------



## MrPulldown (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice. I plan to cut a few beams this fall. Jsut to experiament. Nice calculator.


----------

